# Solved: iTunes Unstable, iPod Touch timing out



## cfink001 (Feb 17, 2008)

I've never had this problem _before_ I reformatted my computer, so this is one that boggles the mind.

On a fresh Windows XP (now with SP3), I reinstalled iTunes and Quicktime. However, it's the only program I'm having tons of problems with.

Firstly, iTunes takes awhile to start up. During the previous state of my computer, iTunes opened up immediately. Now, _on a fresh system_, it takes forever. After it starts up iTunes is relatively stable for a while. I can scroll through music, select songs, play them, search the iTunes store, all without hassle. However, after 5 to 10 minutes of being open, doing anything in iTunes causes the CPU to spike to 100% temporarily, and the entire compute will freeze and unfreeze every few seconds. Then it will stop all together, and I can use iTunes again. However, as soon as I switch out of iTunes into another program, and then go back into iTunes, the freezing and unfreezing will start again for a bit, then will stop. It's really weird.

Also, _never_ having this problem before, iTunes sometimes fails to recognize my iPod, or my iPod Touch will timeout while syncing.

It's really annoying, and the apple discussion site is giving me zero responses. I'm hoping the masters here can help out.

The first question I guess that would come to mind: are there any known conflicts with programs/processes with iTunes?


----------



## cfink001 (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anybody have a suggestion? I've tried system restore to restore my computer to an earlier time, and I've also tried reinstalling. Neither help. I am using the same hardware setup as before, so nothing on that end has changed. You'd think on a fresh install of windows, iTunes would work beautifully, but it doesn't. My previous state of Windows ran iTunes better than this one. iTunes is the only application I am having problems with.


----------



## cfink001 (Feb 17, 2008)

A process called NMIndexingService, part of Nero 7 Home (taskbar, search functions, etc.) was interfering with the iTunes service. I disabled that in the services tab in MsConfig, and also disabled the QTTask startup service for quicktime. iTunes runs fine now.

My thought is that indexing services in general interfere with Apple iTunes. Hopefully this suggestion will help anybody having the same problem in the future.


----------

